# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Alkooli etilik

## tulipanonero

Un kisha nje pyetje persa i perket alkolit etilik qe ka perdorim farmaceutik dhe qe gjithashtu e gjejme ne perberjen e disa produkteve se psh. bukes

A din dikush te me thot nqs alkoli etilik ka veti dehese dhe nqs po kur ai kur futet ne perberjen e ketyre produkteve do te thot qe psh. buke ka ne perberjen e saj alkol qe shkakton dehjen (jo ne kuptimin qe duke ngrene kete buke do dehemi  :ngerdheshje: )

Por me intereson te dije nqs alkoli etilik ka veti dehese a eshte po i njejti alkol qe perdoret dhe ne keto produktet

----------


## derjansi

ka veti dehese si kret alkolet e tjera 

do thush ti pse nuk dehemi kur hajm buk?

sepse gjat pjekjes te bukes alkoli avullo.

----------


## tulipanonero

jo e cilesova dh ene fillim qe "jo ne kuptimin qe duke ngrene kete buke do dehemi"
sepse ka alkole si ato te farmacise qe i perdor per mjekim plagesh qe nqs i pin  :oh:  

Pra doja te dija se  ky lloj alkoli a eshte i njejte me ato dehes apo jo

----------


## E=mc²

*-Përkufizimi i pijeve alkoolike 

Procesi i pėrgatitjes sė pijeve alkoolike realizohet nga fermentimi i sheqerit dhe amideve me origjinė bimore, ėshtė njė substancė mjaft stimuluese pėr organizmin dhe shkakton depresion nė sistemin qendror nervor, prej saj vjen edhe mė pas varėsia e personave nga alkooli. 

Pijet alkoolike ndahen nė dy kategori: ato qė vijnė nga fermentimi i frutave apo bimėve tė ndryshme prej nga prodhohet birra dhe vera si dhe kategoria e dytė e cila vjen nga procesi i distilimit nė laboratore, duke bashkuar ujin dhe koncetrate tė ndryshme, qė sjellin nė treg produkte tė tilla si grapa dhe uiski. Mendohet qė shpikėsit e alkoolit janė arabėt, ndėrsa ata qė janė marrė pėrherė tė parė me produktet e distiluara janė kinezėt. Dokumentat flasim pėr prodhimin e verės 3500 vjet p.e.s. nga egjiptianėt nga fermentimi i hurmės.

Pijet alkoolike pėrkufizohen si pije, pėrbėrėsi kryesor i tė cilave ėshtė alkooli. Kėto pije pėrmbajnė nė vete njė sasi tė madhe tė pėrbėrėsve alkoolikė, kurse mė i rėndėsishmi ėshtė alkooli etilik (C2H5OH), dhe konsiderohet si lėndė dehėse dhe ėshtė i pranishėm nė tė gjitha pijet alkoolike. Kėtė lėndė kimistėt e karakterizojnė si helmuese; ajo ėshtė e lėngėt, pa ngjyrė, avullon e ndizet shpejt dhe tretet si nė ujė, ashtu edhe nė yndyrėra. 

Grupin e dytė tė pėrbėrėsve tė alkoolit e sajon metanoli, i cili pėrdoret mė pak, por ėshtė mė helmues se alkooli etilik, ngase mund tė shkaktojė edhe vdekjen, helmimin e muskulit tė zemrės dhe rraskapitjen e saj. Po kėshtu ai mund tė shkaktojė edhe verbėrimin e befasishėm. Ėshtė e domosdoshme tė pėrmendet se ky lloj alkooli, d.m.th. metanoli, gjendet nė plagjiate tė pijeve alkoolike.*

----------


## Jack Watson

Mesa di nqs alkooli etilik (farmaceutik) pihet taze ne nje mase te konsiderueshme mund te sjell pasoja te renda shendtesore deri ne vdekje.

----------


## tulipanonero

> *-Përkufizimi i pijeve alkoolike 
> 
> Procesi i pėrgatitjes sė pijeve alkoolike realizohet nga fermentimi i sheqerit dhe amideve me origjinė bimore, ėshtė njė substancė mjaft stimuluese pėr organizmin dhe shkakton depresion nė sistemin qendror nervor, prej saj vjen edhe mė pas varėsia e personave nga alkooli. 
> 
> Pijet alkoolike ndahen nė dy kategori: ato qė vijnė nga fermentimi i frutave apo bimėve tė ndryshme prej nga prodhohet birra dhe vera si dhe kategoria e dytė e cila vjen nga procesi i distilimit nė laboratore, duke bashkuar ujin dhe koncetrate tė ndryshme, qė sjellin nė treg produkte tė tilla si grapa dhe uiski. Mendohet qė shpikėsit e alkoolit janė arabėt, ndėrsa ata qė janė marrė pėrherė tė parė me produktet e distiluara janė kinezėt. Dokumentat flasim pėr prodhimin e verės 3500 vjet p.e.s. nga egjiptianėt nga fermentimi i hurmės.
> 
> Pijet alkoolike pėrkufizohen si pije, pėrbėrėsi kryesor i tė cilave ėshtė alkooli. Kėto pije pėrmbajnė nė vete njė sasi tė madhe tė pėrbėrėsve alkoolikė, kurse mė i rėndėsishmi ėshtė alkooli etilik (C2H5OH), dhe konsiderohet si lėndė dehėse dhe ėshtė i pranishėm nė tė gjitha pijet alkoolike. Kėtė lėndė kimistėt e karakterizojnė si helmuese; ajo ėshtė e lėngėt, pa ngjyrė, avullon e ndizet shpejt dhe tretet si nė ujė, ashtu edhe nė yndyrėra. 
> 
> Grupin e dytė tė pėrbėrėsve tė alkoolit e sajon metanoli, i cili pėrdoret mė pak, por ėshtė mė helmues se alkooli etilik, ngase mund tė shkaktojė edhe vdekjen, helmimin e muskulit tė zemrės dhe rraskapitjen e saj. Po kėshtu ai mund tė shkaktojė edhe verbėrimin e befasishėm. Ėshtė e domosdoshme tė pėrmendet se ky lloj alkooli, d.m.th. metanoli, gjendet nė plagjiate tė pijeve alkoolike.*


Ok ,te faleminderit per sqarimin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tulipanonero

Por dine gje nqs ky kur bashkohet me elemente te tjere i humb vetite qe ka?

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

> *-Përkufizimi i pijeve alkoolike 
> 
> Procesi i pėrgatitjes sė pijeve alkoolike realizohet nga fermentimi i sheqerit dhe amideve me origjinė bimore, ėshtė njė substancė mjaft stimuluese pėr organizmin dhe shkakton depresion nė sistemin qendror nervor, prej saj vjen edhe mė pas varėsia e personave nga alkooli. 
> 
> Pijet alkoolike ndahen nė dy kategori: ato qė vijnė nga fermentimi i frutave apo bimėve tė ndryshme prej nga prodhohet birra dhe vera si dhe kategoria e dytė e cila vjen nga procesi i distilimit nė laboratore, duke bashkuar ujin dhe koncetrate tė ndryshme, qė sjellin nė treg produkte tė tilla si grapa dhe uiski. Mendohet qė shpikėsit e alkoolit janė arabėt, ndėrsa ata qė janė marrė pėrherė tė parė me produktet e distiluara janė kinezėt. Dokumentat flasim pėr prodhimin e verės 3500 vjet p.e.s. nga egjiptianėt nga fermentimi i hurmės.
> 
> Pijet alkoolike pėrkufizohen si pije, pėrbėrėsi kryesor i tė cilave ėshtė alkooli. Kėto pije pėrmbajnė nė vete njė sasi tė madhe tė pėrbėrėsve alkoolikė, kurse mė i rėndėsishmi ėshtė alkooli etilik (C2H5OH), dhe konsiderohet si lėndė dehėse dhe ėshtė i pranishėm nė tė gjitha pijet alkoolike. Kėtė lėndė kimistėt e karakterizojnė si helmuese; ajo ėshtė e lėngėt, pa ngjyrė, avullon e ndizet shpejt dhe tretet si nė ujė, ashtu edhe nė yndyrėra. 
> 
> Grupin e dytė tė pėrbėrėsve tė alkoolit e sajon metanoli, i cili pėrdoret mė pak, por ėshtė mė helmues se alkooli etilik, ngase mund tė shkaktojė edhe vdekjen, helmimin e muskulit tė zemrės dhe rraskapitjen e saj. Po kėshtu ai mund tė shkaktojė edhe verbėrimin e befasishėm. Ėshtė e domosdoshme tė pėrmendet se ky lloj alkooli, d.m.th. metanoli, gjendet nė plagjiate tė pijeve alkoolike.*




Shpjegim i sakte,nuk kam cfare te shtoj me as une student i farmacise!
Vecse doja te vija dhe nje here ne dukje per rrezikun qe shfaq metanoli (CH3OH ose alkooli metilik) i cili eshte alkooli i bimeve. Shpesh here eshte vdekjeprures,nqs hyn ne organizmin tone!

----------


## ARKIA

Alkoolet pa dyshim jane jo normale per konsumim nga njerezit. Nese shohim me kujdes gjithe koleksionin e ushqimeve dhe pijeve qe konsumojme, larmia e zgjedhjeve tona eshte e shumellojshme dhe e pafund besoj. Demet, efektet negative qe sjellin ushqimet dhe pijet e perpunuara ne pergjithesi jane te padukshme ne sy te pare, por vazhdimesia dhe perdorimi i tyre ne kohe dhe ne sasi te madhe, sjell dobesimin e organizmit tone deri ne shuarjen e funksionimit te tij.
Pra me pak fjale alkooli/et si leng i rrezikshem ben pjese ne alarmet e perdorimit ne jeten tone.
I vetmi perjashtim ne kete mes eshte Rakia organike e rrushit. Ne kete rast permbajtja , ose efektet anesore jane pothuajse te pallogaritshme ndaj organizmit tone . Perdorimi i Saj me KARAR, ne sasi te kontrolluar eshte vetem shendet ne trup dhe ne shpirt. Mbas moshes 20-22
nje sasi 50-75 ml sjell vetem te mira. Para se te filloni perdorimin konsultohuni me doktoret ne kete fushe(vetem ata te lishencuarit).
Permbajtja(OH) ne Raki nuk eshte ajo qe mendoni se eshte , eshte thjesht nje pasthirrme qe shpreh kenaqesi  psh
Pime uje dhe themi hoooooo(uji H2O)
Pime Raki dhe themi oooooooooooooooh. Rakia(C2 OOOOH-OOOOH-OOOOH-OOOOH-100)
Gezuar!

----------


## tulipanonero

> Shpjegim i sakte,nuk kam cfare te shtoj me as une student i farmacise!
> Vecse doja te vija dhe nje here ne dukje per rrezikun qe shfaq metanoli (CH3OH ose alkooli metilik) i cili eshte alkooli i bimeve. Shpesh here eshte vdekjeprures,nqs hyn ne organizmin tone!


Kjo pyetje me lindi pasi pash ne perberjen e bukes qe thonte qe eshte e trajtuar me alkol etilik,dhe besoj se futet kryesisht n eperberjen e atyre bukeve qe jan em ekonservim pak me te madh se te tjerat qe variojne nga 3-4 dit.
Dhe doja te dija nqs kur thuhet qe eshte e  trajtuar me alkol etilik pa specifikuar perqindje mund te themi se buka permban ne vetevete alkol ne momentin q ene e hame apo ky lloj alkoli avullon ose nuk e di.....nqs ju qe studioni farmaci mund te jipni nje shpjegimm me te qarte.

Faleminderit

----------


## E=mc²

> Kjo pyetje me lindi pasi pash ne perberjen e bukes qe thonte qe eshte e trajtuar me alkol etilik,dhe besoj se futet kryesisht n eperberjen e atyre bukeve qe jan em ekonservim pak me te madh se te tjerat qe variojne nga 3-4 dit.
> Dhe doja te dija nqs kur thuhet qe eshte e  trajtuar me alkol etilik pa specifikuar perqindje mund te themi se buka permban ne vetevete alkol ne momentin q ene e hame apo ky lloj alkoli avullon ose nuk e di.....nqs ju qe studioni farmaci mund te jipni nje shpjegimm me te qarte.
> 
> Faleminderit


Si cdo lloje substance tjeter dhe ky lloje alkooli ne momentin qe del ne hapesir avullon dhe nuk ka se si ta ruaj vetin. Nese jeni i shqetesuar per permbajtjen e alkoolit brenda tyre, nuk ka asnje lloje problemi sepse perpunohet dhe nuk ekziston asnje lloje perqindje brenda bukes. Thjesht te shpjegon perberjen e saj dhe substancat e perdorura, po ne asnje menyre nuk ekziston brenda saj.

----------


## tulipanonero

Ok  :shkelje syri:  shume thanks

----------

